# I'm Here (Where's the rest of the Y gang?)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Just for the record, I'm here and taking my lumps as a Y fan. Talk about stinking it up! All credit goes to the U for the 44 point beat down on the cougars (kittens). I thought one of these two teams was ready for a break out game, but I didn't see a total melt-down coming at all. Congrats to the U for taking advantage of the cougs inability to get dressed for the game.

The worst thing about all this is to hear the post game interviews with the coaches from BYU. I'm so sick of hearing how it's the coaches fault, "I didn't get the team prepared." Well, how about saying they are big boys and have practiced all spring and summer and it's time they pulled the Pampers off and put the big boy pants on. To talk like they are little league players is not in their best interest. They made the decision to play Division 1 football. That means they are responsible for their play. When all is said and done it is the players that have to motivate themselves, the players that take the field, the players that perform. Once in a while a coach may call a bad play or manage the game wrong, but come on, not having your team ready to play as an excuse is pathetic. 

Again, congratulations to the U for a big win.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's some class! You and Huge are the only ones to take it on the chin and get back up. I applaud that!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The more I look at this game....what can a Y fan say? Obviously, credit goes to the Utes. There were so many errors that I don't even know where to start, in the first half alone when it was still a game and then they score 47 unanswered. The Utes took advantage of every chance provided. For a Y fan to say that it was just the 7 turnovers would be an idiot; it was still a game after 3 of them, even leading after 3 of them. I have officiated many Ute conference games that had better execution than this one. 
I was surprised not to see more complaints about the missed helmet to helmet in the 2nd quarter, scoring 54 points has a way of making one forget that. I was very surprised to not see at least 3 flags on that one. It will be interesting if the "quit" ended Saturday and see if they come roaring back or what...
Seems like Wynn's shoulder is fully recovered. I think I will write a sequel to my poem when I have a little time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The game was a mercy flush for the Cougars. Nothing less. Utahutes kicked their butts up and down the field in the second half and simply made the Cougars look stupid. Utah is a superior team this year. If BYU plays like that, they won't win enough games to even qualify for the stupid game in Fort Worth. Wouldn't that be a kick in the pants. 

And I gotta say - after hearing Jake Heaps post game interview, where he said something to the effect that his turnovers didn't matter, but the RB's are what set them back, and if they would have held on to the ball, the outcome would have been different. Really Jake? Really? He needs to keep his freaking yapper shut until he proves he can finish a drive. The most touted QB in the country and he's produced 3 TDs in 3 games. He has clearly never learned his A-B-Cs. 
A - Always. 
B - Be. 
C - Closing! 
Always Be Closing! Heaps is a freaking joke in my book. As I heard on one talk show last week, he is a "practice all star." 

My ONLY complaint on the utahutes was the bozo that planted the U flag midfield after the game. That was bush. Really? Idiot.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> My ONLY complaint on the utahutes was the bozo that planted the U flag midfield after the game. That was bush. Really? Idiot.


Really Gary, that was a bad thing? :lol: :lol: BYU should have planted their white flag in the middle on the field and all ran into the locker room. It's like a war and BYU was conquered.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> My ONLY complaint on the utahutes was the bozo that planted the U flag midfield after the game. That was bush. Really? Idiot.


C'mon, what did it hurt? There were no cougarfans left at LES by the time the game ended.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge- that new avatar is looking pretty good next to your name! ;o)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Huge- that new avatar is looking pretty good next to your name! ;o)


Kind of clashes with the green, but I thought I would give it a try for say 30 days starting last Saturday.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd have to agree with HighNDry on this one. A lot of good coaches will take the losses and give the players the wins, but when it's a loss by 44 points and a complete laying down by the offense and defense in the entire second half, a good portion of the blame needs to be on the players. I have nothing but respect for Coach Mendenhall and I'm glad he's at BYU. However, I do wish that when it's a game like the past Ute blowout, he would put more emphasis on the responsibility the players should shoulder.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So here is a thought. Max Hall took a ton of grief over the years and I never figured out why. In three years as the starter, he become the winningest QB in the history of the school. He is the only QB to win 10 games every year he was the starter. And yet, fans still never gave him the credit I thought I deserved. And he is also the only QB in what I'd call the "Re-ignited Competitive Rivalry" to have a winning record against the utahutes. In three full seasons, he lost only 7 games. SEVEN GAMES! And he took a bunch of crap over it. 

Now we Saint Jake. Starter of 13 games to date. And has lost 6 of those. So one more loss and he equals what it took Max Hall to do. And in those losses, he's never led an offense to score more than 16 points. And this year, he has led the offense to three TDs in three games. And I gotta say, I'm not optimistic about him beating UCF tomorrow night, Utah State next week, or TCU and Hawaii later in the year. I'm not optimistic about the Cougars even finishing with a winning record at this point. And the way he is spouting his yapper prior to the rivalry game, and then fingering his running backs for the loss without taking any responsibility himself - makes me want to tell him to STH up until he proves he can play at the D1 level. I remember saying when Hall left, there would be a day in the not too distant future, where we wished we had him back. And I know I am certainly at that point. 

Anyway, that is my rant. Rise and Shout Cougars!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be watching on Friday night. I thought about divorcing myself from the Cougars, but I just can't yet. I don't know how much more I can take. If Bronco talks about Pharisees and Saducees when he gets criticized again, I'm a goner. I live much closer to USU and I'm an alumnus there anyway. 

Newsflash, Bronco- It's fair to criticize a football coach when he makes poor coaching decisions. Criticism is part of being in the public eye. You have 66,000 of us who pay hard earned money to come and watch your FOOTBALL game. It's not church day on game days. You made the decision to can Robert Anae and to hire Brandon Doman. You chose Doman. Anae was Holmoe's hire. Until the Cougar offense reappears, criticism is fair. 

Side note- Ute fans will get a look at Ty and Koy Detmer's nephew when they play Colorado. Freshman QB Stevie Dorman is a grandson of Sonny Detmer's.


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

Heaps is overrated. I don't know why people think he is so good. Slowly it seems people are changing their mind.


----------

